
Ask HN: Best bookmark and archiving service? - arikr
I bookmark a lot of tweets. But, because I&#x27;ve had the bad experience of going back to an old tweet that I bookmarked to find it deleted, now I always copy out the tweet text and save it.<p>I&#x27;ve had a similar experience with blog posts, too, so I save them also using Evernote.<p>Is there a nice service that does bookmarking&#x2F;organization of notes and automatically saves an archive of any web thing that is saved?
======
arikr
It'd be really neat if there was one that I could take notes and paste links
in, and for all links that I pasted it automatically saved the contents of
that link on my local device.

------
mindcrash
Pinboard with the archiving addon, perhaps?

[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

